
Ask HN: Why does the Tesla randomly stop 3 times in the Autopilot video? - jotvid
https://www.jotvid.com/video/PUw_DMaQ264
======
Huhty
Because it's AI and it detected a potential hazard.

~~~
jotvid
That's a copout answer. Trying to understand why it might've detected that
hazard.

